# To Kill a Mockingbird



## debodun (Mar 27, 2015)

For those of you who've seen this movie, do you think Atticus Finch and Sheriff Tate did the right thing by letting Boo Radley off and covering up for him for killing Bob Ewell? Here's some related dialog:

Atticus Finch_: Good Lord, I must be losin' my memory. I can't remember whether Jem is  twelve or thirteen. Anyway, it'll have to come before the county court.  Of course, it's a clear-cut case of self-defense. I'll uh, well I'll run  down to the office... 

_
Sheriff Tate_: Mr. Finch... do you think Jem killed Bob Ewell? Is that what you think? Your boy never stabbed him. Bob Ewell fell on his knife - he killed himself. There's a black man  dead for no reason. Now the man responsible for it is dead. Let the dead  bury the dead this time, Mr. Finch. I never heard tell it was against  the law for any citizen to do his utmost to prevent a crime from being  committed, which is exactly what he did. But maybe you'll tell me it's  my duty to tell the town all about it, not to hush it up. Well, you know  what'll happen then. All the ladies in Maycomb, includin' my wife, will  be knockin' on his door bringin' angel food cakes. To my way of  thinkin', takin' one man who done you and this town a big service, and  draggin' him with his shy ways into the limelight - to me that's a sin.  It's a sin. And I'm not about to have it on my head. I may not be much,  Mr. Finch, but I'm still Sheriff of Maycomb County, and Bob Ewell fell  on his knife. Good night, sir. 
_


----------



## Shirley (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, yes.


----------

